# whats up with my lights



## The Black Mongoose (Oct 16, 2012)

i installed some led tail lights and now my front corner driving lights come on when i hit the brakes. any ideas??


----------



## GTO70455 (Feb 10, 2009)

LED lights have very low resistance. If you do not install load resistors that voltage bypasses the lights and goes on down the line lighting something else, Also check the grounds!!!


----------

